# What kind of Geophagus for 75 gallon?



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

Hello. I have an empty 75 gallon I'll be setting up in a week with a pre existing Marineland 350b and a Fluval 406. *** been tossing around the idea of Red Head Tapajos, but really feel that the 4' length isnt adequate for a group. *** considered a single pair, but not sure I want to spend all the extra money to get a natural pair just to return 3/4 of them once I do. Anyone have suggestions for Geos in this tank or any other good size cichlid? My tank will have a good amount of driftwood and may or not be planted, depending on the stock. Right now Im considering doing this stock

8 Denison Barbs
4 Bolivians
2 Electric Blue Acara 
10 Corys Cats

Temp at 75

Let me know what ideas you guys have!


----------



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

I have come across Geophagus Balzani and have become very interested. Does anyone have info on these guys from experience? How many for a 75? I read that 1 male and 2 female is a good number. Their temp also lines up with Denison Barbs perfectly, which is awesome. Good sized dither


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Look for it as _Gymnogeophagus balzanii_. Hasn't been in _Geophagus_ since 1976. Some people believe they need a cooling period because they are _ Gymnogeophagus_, but they are the most northerly species of that genus which means they are more tolerant of permanent temps in the mid 70s. IME, they do not require a cooling period, though it might extend their lives a few years.

Relatively mild mannered for an Eartheater type, I think a male and 2-3 females would be fine in a 75. Not sure if a second male would be acceptable, as I did not keep them in a large group. They don't seem to require it like true Geos. Females mouthbrood the eggs and fry.


----------



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

Mr Chromedome said:


> Look for it as _Gymnogeophagus balzanii_. Hasn't been in _Geophagus_ since 1976. Some people believe they need a cooling period because they are _ Gymnogeophagus_, but they are the most northerly species of that genus which means they are more tolerant of permanent temps in the mid 70s. IME, they do not require a cooling period, though it might extend their lives a few years.
> 
> Relatively mild mannered for an Eartheater type, I think a male and 2-3 females would be fine in a 75. Not sure if a second male would be acceptable, as I did not keep them in a large group. They don't seem to require it like true Geos. Females mouthbrood the eggs and fry.


Thanks for the info! Whats your opinion on Red Head Tapajos in this size tank?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd do 4-5 in a 75, but not with other Cichlids that live on the bottom.


----------

